# New Tank Setups + New Crowntail Pictures



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are my new tank setups and my new crowntail blaze. http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee6/ikermalli/?action=view&current=PICT0441.jpg 

All comments welcome


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, could you tell me what you guys think about this? Any tips? And for the crowntail in the one gallon, that won't be like that for long


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

imran post another more clear picture i can barely see him here. Ill say what i think then


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah I will i got a picture that looks amost exactly like him here it is (i got it from google)

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee6/ikermalli/?action=view&current=RedandBalckCrowntailAvatar.jpg

when I can get a good picture I will post it (most likely when i get my 2.5 Gallon)


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

for your sig you should put 1 male vieltail betta (red) name: Zuljana


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay I got some good pics up of him, not great but you should be able to get the idea of him, when I get my 2.5G then i'll take really good pics

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee6/ikermalli/?action=view&current=PICT0450.jpg


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow its really nice and yea i updated my sig


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

btw what other colours of crowntail were their and how old is he and they you like him or jamal more


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

There was only blue and black and red but all the blues were really pale. I like both of them the same but Blaze needs a bigger tank and a heater in it too, I think I might get the same tank as you, get a top without a light, get a thermometer and a heater, but I may just get another 5G cuz tomorrow I am busy but on tuesday I am free so I might go to pet valu but i am going to sleep now. kh


----------

